# Testing, testing, 123



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, So I think I added an avitar; but when I was finished it said upload failed.
Thought I would post and see if it's working!!

Thanks
Khan's technologically challenged mom!! :redface:

Hey it worked!!!!
WooHoo!!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Yep, It's working. Beautiful pup!:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep its working! Absolutely adorable picture too!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awh, it worked, and SOOO cute! You should post more!:biggrin:


----------



## 4thedogs (Jan 19, 2010)

You're not the only "challenged" one, I had the same issue when getting started this morning  Wish I could tap into my teenagers technical mind at times like those.

BTW Khan is totally adorable.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh good, it wasn't just me having problems. Must have been the machine in both our cases!! :wink:
Now that I kinda sorta figured it out, I will try and get some more up.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww smooshy mastiff face! Yep the pic is working :biggrin:


----------

